# chimpburgers vs casual seppuku conflict resolution thread



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hash out your petty backbiting drama here so it doesn't get all weird.

@chimpburgers
@CasualSeppuku


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2016)

CasualSeppuku: I don't want to get into a dispute with him I just think he's a faggot and I hate him and his orbiters

@CasualSeppuku post it in the thread and stop causing drama in chat


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 9, 2016)

Dynastia: you are my hero for going against chimps, i hate how everyone pretends to like him just because he brings content fuck that white boi

@Dynastia only when you also stop being a catty bitch


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2016)

[9/09/2016 12:41:03 PM] chimpotle: alright
[9/09/2016 12:41:07 PM] chimpotle: next time that brazilian slut Casual Seppuku whore shittalks me i'll fucking end her

@chimpburgers say it in the thread stop being a skype cancer bitch

It's Bloodletting 2016 up in here oh my gosh


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 9, 2016)

Niggers.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2016)

Still taking potshots in chat at chimpburgers.


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 9, 2016)

Okay, i'm done using my gopher @Dynastia to shit talk you. Let's hash it out @chimpburgers.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2016)

*B L O O D L E T T I N G 2 0 1 6*


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 9, 2016)

Goddamn it, no abbo porn in here though. I'll be rekted without it.


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 9, 2016)

Say it to my face @chimpburgers , using mentally disabled kids to pass on your message is some real coward shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 9, 2016)

CasualSeppuku said:


> View attachment 133469
> Say it to my face @chimpburgers , using mentally disabled kids to pass on your message is some real coward shit.


Gosh. 

I am speechless. The only mom I'd talk shit about is Barb, fuck that bitch to eternal hell.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2016)

[9/09/2016 1:23:36 PM] chimpotle: lol im going to fuck casual seppeku's mom right in the pussy
[9/09/2016 1:23:42 PM] chimpotle: she is fatter and sloppier than barb what a slag


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 9, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> [9/09/2016 1:23:36 PM] chimpotle: lol im going to fuck casual seppeku's mom right in the pussy
> [9/09/2016 1:23:42 PM] chimpotle: she is fatter and sloppier than barb what a slag


DELETE THAT.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Oct 4, 2016)

@chimpburgers your opponent is literally dead

FLAWLESS VICTORY


----------

